# JBL GTO1514 Subwoofer IB Mounted



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I got what I feel was a pretty good deal on a JBL GTO1514 subwoofer because I'd heard good things about it and wanted more room in my trunk. It looked like even though it was a tight squeeze that it would fit in an infinite baffle setup. I'd heard about IB setups for years and just couldn't wrap my head around it. I mocked up a temporary baffle (which is what I'm still using) and after a little trimming to get it to fit (along with some rags to block airflow) I had it up and running. 

All I can say is WOW! After a little tweaking and tuning to get the gain right I'm super impressed. I thought for a while there was something wrong because the subbass sounded so different. As I listened longer I'm just so amazed by how clean and transparent it sounds. I think with a little more tweaking (and a second subwoofer) I can have a really sweet sounding setup that blends so well with the mids and sounds like it's not isolated in the trunk. Output wise I'm pretty happy with it I think with a second woofer and a little more isolation between trunk and passenger cabin it will be even better.

Highly recommend and very satisfied.


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats! been thinking about this myself with same subs


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

FWIW, I haven't heard a dual woofer setup where I said "yes, this sounds better than a single driver". I am glad you like it however. The best thing for me is that there is virtually 0 trunk space lost.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> FWIW, I haven't heard a dual woofer setup where I said "yes, this sounds better than a single driver". I am glad you like it however. The best thing for me is that there is virtually 0 trunk space lost.


Oh I'm sure it won't be "better" just louder. There's been a few tracks that having some more output would be appreciated. I've been driving around with this stupid grin on my face since I put it in. It's been while since that happened.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

It will be better 

More cone area = less those cones have to move

Cones barely moving = less distortion


Win.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

you mount it in the stock location? any pics? wondering if i can fit a 10 or 12 gto w/o cutting my rear deck


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Had some disposable income a couple a weeks back so the wife allowed me to purchase one of these drivers in a 10" version just to mess with.Let me say I am totally impressed with the output & accuracy coming from this little guy with 350w in a tiny enclosure.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Had some disposable income a couple a weeks back so the wife allowed me to purchase one of these drivers in a 10" version just to mess with.Let me say I am totally impressed with the output & accuracy coming from this little guy with 350w in a tiny enclosure.


I've said it a million times but my little gto804's always impressed me.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

stopdrpnro said:


> you mount it in the stock location? any pics? wondering if i can fit a 10 or 12 gto w/o cutting my rear deck


Nope, it's mounted behind the seat firing in to the cabin. I'd say the maximum size in the rear deck would be about 8 or 9 inches.


----------

